# First American Title



## breezez (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking at buying my first Hyatt resell and seller says they would prefer to use First American Title over LT Transfers.    

Does anyone have a contact for them and an idea of what they will charge.

Thanks,


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2018)

Seems to me that whomever PAYS for the transfer chooses who does it. 

Jim


----------



## breezez (Sep 18, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Seems to me that whomever PAYS for the transfer chooses who does it.
> 
> Jim



I kind of agree.   First American Title charges about $675-700 while LT Transfer charges around $250-$275 for same process.

Anyway I provided seller a contract with his closing company but said I would allow him to pick his company provided he was willing to pay the additional cost.   I agreed to cover $300 and he could pick up the rest.    Or if he wanted to go with LT I would pay it all.

The other thing that sucks for the buyer is:   First American Title charges an non refundable initial deposit of $500 before they start ROFR paper work.    LT charges $50.   If unit gets ROFR by Hyatt you are out either.    So if using First American Title I have him paying the initial $500 if using LT I agreed to pay $50 initial fee.

Unit is a good week, in resort I would like and at a fair price.   So I hope it works out with seller, we will see.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 18, 2018)

breezez said:


> I kind of agree.   First American Title charges about $675-700 while LT Transfer charges around $250-$275 for same process.
> 
> Anyway I provided seller a contract with his closing company but said I would allow him to pick his company provided he was willing to pay the additional cost.   I agreed to cover $300 and he could pick up the rest.    Or if he wanted to go with LT I would pay it all.
> 
> ...



We bought HGVC, not Hyatt, but this is what we paid:

Escrow: $300
Doc Prep $50
Courier Fee $50
Transfer Tax $23
Recording Fee $40
Title Insurance: $250

Since we were purchasing a fairly decent sized unit, we bought the insurance. I did not know about the non refundable ROFR from First American.


----------



## breezez (Sep 18, 2018)

My seller has agreed to go with LT. Transfer

Damn timeshares are addictive.   As soon as I sign the docs for the seller another broker emails me about another one.

I used to stay in Wyndham’s still do, but the Hyatt’s are quite the step up.   In fact last weekend I stayed in South Cabanas of Wyndham Sea Gardens.  Worst TS unit I have ever stayed in.   felt like a run down motel 6.   Weekend before that was at Hyatt Coconut Point, was tranquil, peaceful elegant and cozy.

So I am excited to be HRC member as soon as deal closes.


----------



## SHG (Sep 19, 2018)

breezez said:


> My seller has agreed to go with LT. Transfer
> 
> Damn timeshares are addictive.   As soon as I sign the docs for the seller another broker emails me about another one.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, seems like you and I have a lot in common. You are just a little ahead of me. I was at Coconut Plantation in this past May and was highly impressed as well! (also spent a day in Clearwater.....) As a result, we are now shopping for a Hyatt. Haven't quite found the deal I am looking for though.... Which one did you end up purchasing?


----------



## breezez (Sep 20, 2018)

SHG said:


> .... Which one did you end up purchasing?



Pinon Pointe


----------



## SHG (Sep 20, 2018)

breezez said:


> Pinon Pointe


Yep, that also is what I am looking for.... I hope to find a deal on a Diamond unit that someone wants out of, primarily plan to use it for trading.... I did find one a couple of weeks ago, but we decided to get rid of the Riviera Beach and Spa week that we own first.....  Not sure it is wise to delay, as now seems to be an opportune time to buy..


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 20, 2018)

SHG said:


> Yep, that also is what I am looking for.... I hope to find a deal on a Diamond unit that someone wants out of, primarily plan to use it for trading.... I did find one a couple of weeks ago, but we decided to get rid of the Riviera Beach and Spa week that we own first.....  Not sure it is wise to delay, as now seems to be an opportune time to buy..


Now IS an opportune time to buy, IMO. If Hyatt was still actively managing HRC, current prices would be snapped up by Hyatt under ROFR--as they were back in 2016 when Hyatt was actively marketing the HPP program. But with the apparent failure of HPP--coupled with the major distraction of the once-pending and now-completed acquisition of HRC by Marriott, ROFR is hardly being exercised and prices have plummeted. This is a rare window to snap up some really nice Hyatt properties. My advice is not to wait beyond the end of this year to get something under contract.


----------



## breezez (Sep 20, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Now IS an opportune time to buy, IMO. If Hyatt was still actively managing HRC, current prices would be snapped up by Hyatt under ROFR--as they were back in 2016 when Hyatt was actively marketing the HPP program. But with the apparent failure of HPP--coupled with the major distraction of the once-pending and now-completed acquisition of HRC by Marriott, ROFR is hardly being exercised and prices have plummeted. This is a rare window to snap up some really nice Hyatt properties. My advice is not to wait beyond the end of this year to get something under contract.




I know if only I had more cash on hand 

I would still like to get a platinum or diamond HCP 1st choice, but would consider any if priced decently, and I could fund one of those.

I wish the ROFR.net included Hyatt stuff.  The stuff on Kal’s site seems dated and it is a lot of work pulling info from clerk of courts to figure out what has been passing.  This is made harder by some locations not having online records and others allow TS units to not be online.


----------



## SHG (Sep 20, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Now IS an opportune time to buy, IMO. If Hyatt was still actively managing HRC, current prices would be snapped up by Hyatt under ROFR--as they were back in 2016 when Hyatt was actively marketing the HPP program. But with the apparent failure of HPP--coupled with the major distraction of the once-pending and now-completed acquisition of HRC by Marriott, ROFR is hardly being exercised and prices have plummeted. This is a rare window to snap up some really nice Hyatt properties. My advice is not to wait beyond the end of this year to get something under contract.


I agree with this point and am still in pursuit. My goal is to make a acquisition before the end of the year.... (may have to twist my wifes arm, just a little bit..)


----------



## youknowthenight (Sep 21, 2018)

Just used LT for Pinon Pointe purchase, they are fantastic and an outstanding value as well .


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 25, 2018)

breezez said:


> I know if only I had more cash on hand
> 
> I would still like to get a platinum or diamond HCP 1st choice, but would consider any if priced decently, and I could fund one of those.




If you are referring to Hyatt Coconut Plantation as HCP, what are you considering a decent price?


----------



## breezez (Sep 26, 2018)

jhac007 said:


> If you are referring to Hyatt Coconut Plantation as HCP, what are you considering a decent price?


Gold week around $2K.   Platinum around $3K


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 27, 2018)

breezez said:


> Gold week around $2K.   Platinum around $3K



Ok, I had been looking at plat. but they were twice what you are looking for.


----------



## breezez (Sep 28, 2018)

jhac007 said:


> Ok, I had been looking at plat. but they were twice what you are looking for.


Well today’s my lucky day picking up Hyatt Coconut Plantation at price I wanted so off to ROFR Process now.

Now I am going to need to dump a couple of my other TS or wife will not be happy with my added MF’s from this months 2 Hyatt contracts I am hoping to pass ROFR on.


----------



## breezez (Oct 5, 2018)

The Pinon Pointe Gold Week I am trying to get just passed ROFR.  Yippie!


----------



## pacman777 (Oct 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> The Pinon Pointe Gold Week I am trying to get just passed ROFR.  Yippie!


Congrats! How much was it?


----------



## breezez (Oct 5, 2018)

pacman777 said:


> Congrats! How much was it?



$1950 for an annual 2 bedroom 2 bath plus $650 transfer fee.


----------



## pacman777 (Oct 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> $1950 for an annual 2 bedroom 2 bath plus $650 transfer fee.


Great deal!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 6, 2018)

breezez said:


> $1950 for an annual 2 bedroom 2 bath plus $650 transfer fee.


Congrats! You'll love it. Such a beautiful and relaxing place. We love it there.


----------

